# Older western "Joy Stick" wiring diagram?



## chopcor (Dec 6, 2003)

Hi guys- just picked up an older western p/a plow with the joystick- It has a black wire coming out of the joystick housing, and I'm not sure how it's supposed to be wired, as the former owner removed it from the truck before I bought it- Any help? Thanks, Stan


----------



## Ian (Jan 8, 2005)

Did you try the western website? 

I managed to put a wire harness setup from a late 80's chevy into a 96 dodge by the information from the website. Go there and select the publication library section and go from there.
I printed out the directions for the chevy and the dodge, laided them out side by side and figured it out. It is a really simple system.


----------



## rancherman84 (Oct 22, 2005)

the black wire goes to the solenoid,its just a ground(thats why its black) that completes the circuit when you move the control lever


----------



## Crash935 (Sep 3, 2003)

The black wire goes to a small terminal on the motor solenoid,. you will jump a hot wire from the large hot wire coming from the battery to the other small terminal.


----------

